# Ultra slim case for the Touchpad?



## Tsury (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi.

Anyone knows a good quality *slim* case for the touchpad? 
I want it to be as thin and elegant as possible, even if its not the most protecting one...

Thanks!


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

You will struggle to find anything thinner than the official case. It's little more than a flap over the front of the screen.


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

Stuart_f said:


> You will struggle to find anything thinner than the official case. It's little more than a flap over the front of the screen.


+1 for the official case..

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I think the official case is the way to go. I am using that and I like that very much.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Official case at the HP Online store for $20. Best deal in town.

http://www.shopping.hp.com/can/rts_tablet/rts_tablet/1/storefronts


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

The official case is nice, but has issues with the corners stretching out.


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

And for UK people you can pick one up at Amazon for £11.99 (shipping inc). For once, something is cheaper in UK than US!

http://www.amazon.co...27523852&sr=8-3

Edit: Forgot to add shipping cost.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Absolutely the official case. And it works on the Touchstone charger, even with the case open. And it actually protects the TP fine. I shut the case and slide it into my bag every day. My bag will bang around, but the TP has had no issues. And I don't use any screen protector or anything.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> The official case is nice, but has issues with the corners stretching out.


Had mine since I got my TouchPad beginning of September, no stretching and I use it alot, like daily.
.


----------



## GoldenOski (Jan 19, 2012)

I had an official case but ended up switching it out for the targus case. The official one is nice and fits snuggly but I get scared since it's pretty thin and the speaker side of the TP (the most vulnerable side) is left wide open. I think I ended up cracking the plastic casing around the speaker because the case was too thin.

I love the Targus case I have right now cause it's a lot thicker and has a pocket to put your stylus in


----------



## SupaDawg (Oct 13, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Had mine since I got my TouchPad beginning of September, no stretching and I use it alot, like daily.
> .


I have the stretching problem as well. Have also noticed the plastic around the USB port seems to warp. Something that started happening to mine months ago and seems to show up in nearly every touchpad video I see. It certainly does happen.


----------



## Tsury (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone 
I've purchased the official one!

I don't care if its not that durable and not leather; I am a very careful user and I don't need it super protected.


----------



## Zanthexter (Oct 20, 2011)

Tsury said:


> Thanks everyone
> I've purchased the official one!
> 
> I don't care if its not that durable and not leather; I am a very careful user and I don't need it super protected.


I rarely take my TouchPads outside the house, so I just wanted enough protection to "not have to be careful".

Got the clear http://www.amazon.co...s00_i00_details and http://www.amazon.co...27646096&sr=8-1.

I personally find the HP case cover to be annoying, it sits crookedly on the TouchStone when closed, and was awkward otherwise. I like it better without the flap, and with the anti-glare (I HATE shiny screens, anti-glare/matte is SO much easier to read with.) screen protector on it.

I have an A-Case http://www.amazon.co...27646231&sr=8-2 if I want to take it somewhere. (You do have to pop it out of the TPU case to use it in the A-Case). I'm flying somewhere this spring, so it'll be nice to watch my own in flight movie


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

I love the TPU case. Hated the HP's flap with a passion.


----------



## simpat1zq (Oct 13, 2011)

FYI, the official case is $16.50 on Amazon. This is the lowest I've seen it.


----------

